
Marijuana Investors Lost $23.3B in Penny Stocks Last Year - wclax04
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/marijuana-investors-lost-billions-in-penny-stocks-last-year
======
lbradstreet
I'm skeptical of the total loss quoted. If a stock drops from 2B to 0.3B
market cap, it doesn't necessarily mean that investors lost 1.7B in the pump
and dump. For that to happen 100% of the shares would have had to have traded
hands. The remaining investors would have been there for the ride up as well
as the ride back down.

------
byoung2
_In 2014, pot companies had the most drastic ups and downs for penny stocks_

A missed opportunity to use the phrase "highs and lows"

~~~
wclax04
$23.3B up in smoke?

------
realsimoburns
Dot-com era, more like dot-bong era!

